
Clara Immerwahr: Science’s Tragic and Surprisingly Modern Heroine - lermontov
https://nursingclio.org/2020/06/16/clara-immerwahr-sciences-tragic-and-surprisingly-modern-heroine/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>Haber worked on many of the gases used in the front lines in World War I,
from mustard gas to zyklon. Immerwahr, a lifelong pacifist, was horrified and
disgusted by her husband’s research, which would lead to the loss of countless
lives.

Haber also invented the Haber process and on the whole probably saved an order
of magnitude more lives than were lost to his inventions.

~~~
chrchang523
He's a fascinating tragic figure. Many of his own relatives were later killed
by the Zyklon B pesticide derived from his work.

With that said, I think it's appropriate to focus on Clara's life in this
discussion.

------
KingOfCoders
"Immerwahr" means "Always true" what a nice name.

~~~
kharak
Same thought. It sounds almost too good, like it's out of a fantasy book.

I wonder how her family got that name? Many family names seem to originate in
professions. What did you need to do to get Immerwahr?

~~~
briefcomment
Judge maybe?

~~~
Immerwahr
Actual Immerwahr here. It's a Jewish name. We all come from the same family.
My understanding is that during the Napoleonic era when the German-speaking
Jews had to take stable last names (rather than the patronymics), one of our
enlightenment-inspired ancestors chose Immerwahr, "Always True." The closest
English equivalent is Truman.

------
pjc50
A surprisingly common tragic story. The Curies were almost unique for their
time in that Pierre actually allowed Marie proper credit for her work.

------
whoisstan
Her grandson Daniel Immerwahr mentions her in his superb book on the empire
building of the USA. She and her husband are mentioned in the chapter on the
Guano Islands Act
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guano_Islands_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guano_Islands_Act).

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40121985-how-to-hide-
an-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40121985-how-to-hide-an-empire)

